# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  بعض طرق عمل العقد لصيد الاسماك

## عفاف الهدى

صور لبعض طرق عمل العقد ل*صيد* الاسماك
[IMG]http://img150.**************/img150/8987/12343kp.jpg[/IMG] 
الطُّعم الاصطناعييتكون من مجموعة متنوعة من الأشياء تسمى الشِرَاك وتشبه بعض الشِرَاك الطعم الطبيعي، بينما تجذب شِرَاك أخرى الأسماك بألوانها، أو نقوشها، أو حركتها، أو أصواتها غير العادية. وخلافًا للطعوم الطبيعية، فإنه يمكن إعادة استخدام الشرَاك الاصطناعية ويمكن أيضًا رميها لمسافات بعيدة وبقوة شديدة. وتضم الأنواع الأساسية من الشِرَاك الذباب والأقراص والدوّارة والملاعق.
تتسم شِرَاك الذباب بأنها خفيفة الوزن، وتصنع من الريش أو الشعر، أو الغَزْل القطني أو الصوفي، أو مواد أخرى تُربط في الخطاف. وهي تشبه الحشرات، أو أسماكًا صغيرة، أو أي طعام طبيعي آخر للأسماك. وتجذب ذبابات أخرى الأسماك بألوانها أو شكلها غير العادي. وهناك نوعان أساسيان من الذباب، الذباب المبلل والذباب الجاف ويغطس الذباب المبلّل تحت سطح الماء، أما الذباب الجاف فإنه يطفو فوق الماء.
تصنع شِرَاك الأقراص من الخشب أو البلاستيك وهي مصممة بحيث تشبه الأسماك الصغيرة، أو الضفادع، أو الطعوم الطبيعية الأخرى. وهناك نوعان أساسيان من الأقراص هما، الأقراص السطحية والأقراص الغاطسة. وتطفو الأقراص السطحية على سطح الماء وقد تغطس بعض الأقراص عندما تصطدم بالماء، بينما تغطس أخرى إلى أعماق متباينة في أثناء استعادة الخيط. وتدور كثير من الأقراص، أو تتذبذب، أو تُصدر أصوات طقطقة أو قرقرة لجذب الأسماك.
يكون للشرَاك الدوّارة نصول معدنية أو بلاستيكية تدور حول نفسها عند استعادة الشرك الدوّار من الماء، وهي تجذب الأسماك بألوانها وحركتها والصوت الذي تُصدره. كما تعمل الشرَاك الدوارة جيدًا في الماء العكر، حيث لا يمكن أن ترى الأسماك فيه الشِرَاك التي لا تصدر صوتًا. وقد تستخدم وحدها أو مع غيرها من الشِرَاك الطبيعية.
تصنع شِرَاك الملاعق من المعدن في أشكال معدنية مستديرة أو مقعَّرة على هيئة أطباق وترفرف عندما تجذب خلال الماء. وتقلّد حركتها حركة سمكة الطعم الجريحة.

كما تضم معدات *صيد* الأسماك الأخرى السلال والشِباك وصناديق الأدوات والمعدات الإلكترونية. فالسلال عبارة عن حاويات مصنوعة من قماش القِنَّب أو الخيزران أو خشب الصفصاف وتستخدم لحمل الأسماك. كما ُتُستخدم شباك طويلة تعرف باسم شِباك الحفظ لحفظ الأسماك. وتستخدم أيضًا شراك مستديرة أو مثلثة أصغر حجمًا ل*صيد* *السمك* الأعقف. وتحمل صناديق الأدوات كلاً من الشِرَاك، والخطاطيف، وغيرها من الأدوات. ويستخدم صائدو الأسماك بالصنارة المعدات الإلكترونية التي تقيس عمق الماء ودرجة حرارته بل وتحدد مكان الأسماك أيضًا.

----------


## التوبي

*وين الصور أختي* 

*فقط الرابط  والرايط لا يعمل* 

*نبغي نشوف لربما نستفيد لتطوير مهاراتنا*

*في صيد الأسماك*

*تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

http://www.alnassrah.org/viewimages/8e4ce3d148.jpg

هادي الصور اتمنى انها نزلت 
ومشكور اخوووك يالتوبي على المتابعة

----------

